# Il prediciottesimo sul web. Le Iene. Video



## admin (16 Ottobre 2013)

Video trasmesso dalla trasmissione Le Iene andata in onda il 15 Ottobre 2013. 

Si tratta di video girati prima di compiere 18 anni poi proiettati alla feste di compleanno e pubblicati dai protagonisti sui social network. Il "mago" e autore di questi video è tale signor Muscolino.

Servizio di Enrico Lucci


Link qui in basso. Copiatelo sul browser e togliete lo spazio prima di ". mediaset"

video. mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/414114/lucci-il-prediciottesimo-sul-web.html


----------



## tequilad (16 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Penso che si sia arrivati a dei livelli bassissimi.. questo è lo specchio ( di una parte ) di società italiota dove l'apparire è sempre piu importante dell essere ... genitori che spendono 7 8 mila euro per sta cosa ... il video del ragazzino che fa il mafioso... 

ma ci rendiamo conto ?? ma che è ?? 

ps: ma non ho capito , sta cosa è solo una moda sicula oppure esiste anche in altre parti del sud ?


----------



## cris (16 Ottobre 2013)

ignoranza totalissima, non ho visto il video, ma non ho mai sentito parlare di una idiozia simile, qui al nord


----------



## O Animal (16 Ottobre 2013)

Purtroppo questo è il mondo che avanza... Qualche anno fa ho visto un film che si chiamava Idiocracy e per quanto stupido e satirico fosse di anno in anno mi accorgo che la società civile ha preso ineluttabilmente quella direzione...


----------



## BB7 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lucci è un MITO. Il modo in cui sfotte la gente in faccia è arte pura. Questi sono talmente ********* che non si rendono nemmeno conto che vengono perculati... le pause mentre parla, i primi piani dei volti, tutto epico. Per non parlare del finale col padre analfabeta


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri mi sono ammazzato dal ridere .. che ignoranza ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

mamma mia che roba...ho visto solo 3 minuti menomale che la Iena mi faceva ridere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lucci è un MITO. Il modo in cui sfotte la gente in faccia è arte pura. Questi sono talmente ********* che non si rendono nemmeno conto che vengono perculati... le pause mentre parla, i primi piani dei volti, tutto epico. Per non parlare del finale col padre analfabeta



"poi spostà a macchina che stamo a fa il prediciottesimo" e dopo "andate piano che stamo a fa er prediciottesimo"


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Raga non capite nulla. Questi sono genitori molleabili. 
























Che vergogna!


----------



## James Watson (16 Ottobre 2013)

Premetto che non ho visto il video, posso solo riportare un'esperienza diretta.
Una compagna di liceo di mia cugina, tre-quattro anni fa ha fatto la festa per il diciottesimo affittando una villa qua vicino, dalle parti di arcore, (avrà speso sui 10k €), con tanto di inviti stampati ufficialmente e dicitura 'è gradito l'abito scuro'..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2013)

Una tendenza partita dal sud, ma spopolata in tutta Italia

Un solo obiettivo: apparire.

Persone che non arrivano a fine mese (nel video praticamente tutti), si lamentano continuamente e poi vanno a fa ste cose.

Ignoranza in ogni campo e in ogni dove, non vedo altro. Gente che ha spento il proprio cervello dopo i primi 10-11 anni di vita


----------



## BB7 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Il video lo trovate su Video Mediaset cmq


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2013)

Se si legge, si nota che il link del video è al primo post.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nelle feste di compleanno dei miei compagni, la maggior parte delle volte, venivano proiettati sti video, che però si limitavano alle foto di quando si era piccoli e con scritte in linguaggio bimbominkia del tipo: "0gg1 1l g10rno ..... s31 n4t0 tu", con in sottofondo le canzoni più tamarre. Anche se pare che altrove facciano di peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nelle feste di compleanno dei miei compagni, la maggior parte delle volte, venivano proiettati sti video, che però si limitavano alle foto di quando si era piccoli e con scritte in linguaggio bimbominkia del tipo: "0gg1 1l g10rno ..... s31 n4t0 tu", con in sottofondo le canzoni più tamarre. Anche se pare che altrove facciano di peggio.



 .. ma te non sei campano ?? allora non è una cosa siciliana e basta ..


----------



## Denni90 (16 Ottobre 2013)

solo al sud possono andare di moda ste robe qua... ieri sera vedendolo ero allucinato... ignoranza pura


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lucci è un MITO. Il modo in cui sfotte la gente in faccia è arte pura. Questi sono talmente ********* che non si rendono nemmeno conto che vengono perculati... le pause mentre parla, i primi piani dei volti, tutto epico. Per non parlare del finale col padre analfabeta



Vabbè,non scopriamo certo oggi la genialità di Lucci.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Che degrado.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Ottobre 2013)

Sono persone culturalmente disperate in cerca di riconoscimento per sé e per i figli, che diventano dei veri e propri strumenti lasciati in balia della perfidia su internet. Un po' mi spiace per loro, per i ragazzi.


----------



## Doctore (16 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho visto il video, posso solo riportare un'esperienza diretta.
> Una compagna di liceo di mia cugina, tre-quattro anni fa ha fatto la festa per il diciottesimo affittando una villa qua vicino, dalle parti di arcore, (avrà speso sui 10k €), con tanto di inviti stampati ufficialmente e dicitura 'è gradito l'abito scuro'..


sei di famiglia reale?!...se affitta la villa ad ''ARCORE'' hai qualche parentela con il sommo??!!!
...Ho visto il video...
Mamma mia che degrado


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Ottobre 2013)

lucci è un genio, come sempre, e gli altri non se ne accorgono che li sta prendendo per i ciapèt 

incommentabile comunque


----------



## tequilad (16 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque è più di ogni altra cosa triste questo video. Molto triste. Ai limiti del patetico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> .. ma te non sei campano ?? allora non è una cosa siciliana e basta ..


Diciamo che almeno dalle mie parti non fanno i video con i festeggiati vestiti da mafiosi, ma roba fatta a casa con Movie Maker, senza spendere inutili soldi.


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lucci fa morire, fa fare quello che vuole a quei poveri fessi...

Comunque assurdo, cosa si fa per stare sulla bocca della gente, nel bene e nel male. 


Ps: i video con Movie Maker si fanno dappertutto


----------



## James Watson (16 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sei di famiglia reale?!...se affitta la villa ad ''ARCORE'' hai qualche parentela con il sommo??!!!
> ...Ho visto il video...
> Mamma mia che degrado



Cosa c'entro io..? ho detto un'amica di mia cugina..


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> i video con Movie Maker si fanno dappertutto[/B]


Si ovvio, ma io intendevo dire che quelli che si facevano fare i miei compagni, venivano fatti da altri loro amici che prendevano le foto del festeggiato passate e odierne e facevano il video. Una roba più sempliciotta e sicuramente meno peggio rispetto ai filmini che ho visto in questo servizio e di cui già ne ero a conoscenza.


----------



## Doctore (16 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entro io..? ho detto un'amica di mia cugina..


ho letto male scusa


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ovvio, ma io intendevo dire che quelli che si facevano fare i miei compagni, venivano fatti da altri loro amici che prendevano le foto del festeggiato passate e odierne e facevano il video. Una roba più sempliciotta e sicuramente meno peggio rispetto ai filmini che ho visto in questo servizio e di cui già ne ero a conoscenza.



E io mi riferivo alla roba sempliciotta infatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ignoranza come se piovesse, comunque l'hanno proposto soltanto adesso 'sto servizio? Perché 'sta roba del prediciottesimo la conoscevo già da un po'.
In ogni caso queste son le cose che mi fanno venire voglia di una bella dittatura che provveda, di fronte a questi fenomeni, all'esilio della popolazione in questione.


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri mentre guardavo il servizio non sapevo se ridere o piangere.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In ogni caso queste son le cose che mi fanno venire voglia di una bella dittatura che provveda, di fronte a questi fenomeni, all'esilio della popolazione in questione.



Ma quale esilio, per debellare simili fenomeni ci vuole solo tanto napalm.


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera ero impegnato e non avevo seguito bene, ora ho rivisto il servizio.

Dai però per fortuna una ragazza che si salve l'ha trovata Lucci, non è riuscito neanche a prenderla in giro 
Poi il padre super italiota che non azzecca un vocabolo alla fine? 

Comunque i genitori operai che spendono 10.000 euro per una festa di 18 anni, di 'sto periodo, meritano la miseria. Cristo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ieri mentre guardavo il servizio non sapevo se ridere o piangere.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma quale esilio, per debellare simili fenomeni ci vuole solo tanto napalm.


Mi piace l'odore del napalm al mattino(cit.)
Comunque tu probabilmente starai scherzando, io parlavo sul serio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nelle feste di compleanno dei miei compagni, la maggior parte delle volte, venivano proiettati sti video, che però si limitavano alle *foto di quando si era piccoli* e con scritte in linguaggio bimbominkia del tipo: "0gg1 1l g10rno ..... s31 n4t0 tu", con in sottofondo le canzoni più tamarre. Anche se pare che altrove facciano di peggio.



Questo è successo alla festa dei 18 anni di mia cugina.


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi piace l'odore del napalm al mattino(cit.)
> Comunque tu probabilmente starai scherzando, io parlavo sul serio



Guarda che ero serissimo anch'io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guarda che ero serissimo anch'io


Allora a posto


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2013)

Un mio vecchio amico ( quello della teoria della Fi*a contro la guerra ) sosteneva che tali individui dovrebbero essere castrati per un semplice motivo , l'evoluzione.
E' palese che queste persone non possono in nessun modo contribuire all evoluzione dell uomo e quindi è inutile permettergli di procreare . Dall altra parte però è risaputo che questi personaggi sono quelli che sfornano più figli.. ed ecco che la teoria va a farsi ******* . 

Ovviamente il mio amico lo dice per scherzare ( come la storia della guerra ) ma anche per questa cosa un fondo di verità c'è ...


----------



## James Watson (17 Ottobre 2013)

spetta lollo, cos'è la storia della fi*a contro la guerra??


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> spetta lollo, cos'è la storia della fi*a contro la guerra??



Una volta , anni fa feci un mega post dopo che sto mio amico mi spiegò la sua teoria sulla guerra... 

te la faccio breve... la svezia dichiara guerra all Italia .. c'è un modo semplice per risolvere i conflitti.. gli svedesi mandano le donne qui da noi e noi gli mandiamo la una task force di Fi*a Italiana . 

Voglio vedere poi come chi dovrebbe far la guerra si mette a combattere.. con tutto quel ben di dio te ne stai a casa a sfruttare la vagina nuova .... 

Comunque se cercate nel forum vecchio c'è tutto spiegato bene.. perchè poi ovvimanete i malati che frequentano questo forum avevano non solo avallato la teoria ma proposto varianti e domande ... 

tipo : Se ci dichiara guerra l'iraq come la mettiamo ..le donne li fanno schifo ... ed ecco che qui entravano in gioco gli ispettori della vagina.. 

una teoria EPICA...


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta , anni fa feci un mega post dopo che sto mio amico mi spiegò la sua teoria sulla guerra...
> 
> te la faccio breve... la svezia dichiara guerra all Italia .. c'è un modo semplice per risolvere i conflitti.. gli svedesi mandano le donne qui da noi e noi gli mandiamo la una task force di Fi*a Italiana .
> 
> ...


oddio rotolo


----------



## James Watson (17 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta , anni fa feci un mega post dopo che sto mio amico mi spiegò la sua teoria sulla guerra...
> 
> te la faccio breve... la svezia dichiara guerra all Italia .. c'è un modo semplice per risolvere i conflitti.. gli svedesi mandano le donne qui da noi e noi gli mandiamo la una task force di Fi*a Italiana .
> 
> ...



Insomma, la versione moderna del "Fate l'amore non fate la guerra".
Comunque, ho capito che da grande voglio fare l'ispettore della vagina!


----------



## prebozzio (17 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta , anni fa feci un mega post dopo che sto mio amico mi spiegò la sua teoria sulla guerra...
> 
> te la faccio breve... la svezia dichiara guerra all Italia .. c'è un modo semplice per risolvere i conflitti.. gli svedesi mandano le donne qui da noi e noi gli mandiamo la una task force di Fi*a Italiana .
> 
> ...



ricordo benissimo! 

La teoria finale sulle guerre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una volta , anni fa feci un mega post dopo che sto mio amico mi spiegò la sua teoria sulla guerra...
> 
> te la faccio breve... la svezia dichiara guerra all Italia .. c'è un modo semplice per risolvere i conflitti.. gli svedesi mandano le donne qui da noi e noi gli mandiamo la una task force di Fi*a Italiana .
> 
> ...


Presente  lo ricordo ancora quel post, EROICO  adesso vedo se riesco a riesumarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Eccolo, LA STORIA:
La teoria finale sulle guerre

e dato che ci siamo integriamone un altro leggendario 
La teoria finale sulla figa

Le due teorie finali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2013)

STO MALE !!!! 

La pescia
" La terza e ultima tipologia di f*** è l'Oddo per i terzini , è Borriello per gli attaccanti ..... la cosa piu agghiacciante che ci possa capitare ...

Hahahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> STO MALE !!!!
> 
> La pescia
> " La terza e ultima tipologia di f*** è l'Oddo per i terzini , è Borriello per gli attaccanti ..... la cosa piu agghiacciante che ci possa capitare ...
> ...


Sulla guerra c'è DI TUTTO.


----------

